# Smaller Creeks



## Bass10 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi I was just wondering if you guys could put me on any good smallmouth creeks! I'm located in the akron/canton area but willing to travel, I also have a cabin right near yellow creek in Jefferson county and was wondering if anyone knew of any smallie's in that creek? Thanks for your time!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

The Cuyahoga River is right in your backyard.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know your area well enough to say, but this map is a good place to start; shows access points, dams, parking, etc...
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/where-to-boat/rivers-streams

I think LotaLuck is in your area. He'd be a guy I'd want to fish with a bunch if I lived where you do. Maybe toss him a PM.


----------



## Bass10 (Apr 15, 2014)

Alright thanks, that map helps a lot, does anyone know anything about the tuscarawas river? I'm in green, ohio so that's literally in my backyard, I'm mainly just targeting bass, large or small mouth! I'm just trying to find some spots that I can slip into where I wit have other boats or jet skis and what not flying by me!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Hit me up any time, I am always looking for someone to float the creeks with. I'm just a chip shot from green but spend most of my time paddling close to your cabin.


----------



## Bass10 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just might have to take you up on that, where at by my cabin do you fish? I found a spot on the tuscarawas I'm gonna try tomorrow, hopefully it produces some good fish!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I THINK he's talking about the stream that will not be named in public.
If so, and he invites you....GO! In fact, find a good Sunday and I'll drive over and come along too.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Bass10 said:


> I just might have to take you up on that, where at by my cabin do you fish? I found a spot on the tuscarawas I'm gonna try tomorrow, hopefully it produces some good fish!


Where are you going tomorrow on the tusc? There are quite a few of us guys that float from canal Fulton down to Bolivar/ New Philly area... catching smallies, pike, cats, and crappie. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bass10 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry for not responding, been busy as can be with work! But understandable if you want keep the honey hole a secret, and the spot I planned on going on the tusc didnt work out so I went to nimi friday night and didnt catch a thing, I threw jigs and spinnerbaits but only had one good bite, maybe it was just the little cove I was in but it seems like everyone else is catching fish, I dont know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bass10 said:


> I dont know what I'm doing wrong?


..uhhh...not fishing creeks?

At least if you're not catching fish on a creek, you are occupied enough not to get bored. Trying to stay alive is usually enough to keep it interesting. There's plenty of critter watching to be had too. It's also a heck of a lot easier to target fish than on a lake, unless you are willing to rig up electronics.

And it only seems like everyone else is catching fish because they generally post only when they catch fish.

If you throw jigs and spinnerbaits, you are never in the wrong!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bass10 said:


> Sorry for not responding, been busy as can be with work! But understandable if you want keep the honey hole a secret, and the spot I planned on going on the tusc didnt work out so I went to nimi friday night and didnt catch a thing, I threw jigs and spinnerbaits but only had one good bite, maybe it was just the little cove I was in but it seems like everyone else is catching fish, I dont know what I'm doing wrong?


Not so much trying to keep it a secret just really don't want to promote specific creeks on a public forum, many many lurker snot just the people participating. Next time I hit that stretch I will post here in the yak section and anyone is welcome to join me. Actually it works out better that way I don't have to paddle up and float back.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

lotaluck said:


> Not so much trying to keep it a secret just really don't want to promote specific creeks on a public forum, many many lurker snot just the people participating. Next time I hit that stretch I will post here in the yak section and anyone is welcome to join me. Actually it works out better that way I don't have to paddle up and float back.


I definitely want to hit that with you this year! Let's talk at the rodeo in a few weeks. Smallie fishing has generally been slow this year down here, but I'm sure it will pick up by time the rodeo is scheduled.


----------



## Bass10 (Apr 15, 2014)

lotaluck said:


> Not so much trying to keep it a secret just really don't want to promote specific creeks on a public forum, many many lurker snot just the people participating. Next time I hit that stretch I will post here in the yak section and anyone is welcome to join me. Actually it works out better that way I don't have to paddle up and float back.


Ahh I see, well definitely let me know next time you make that trip, I'm very interested as long as I'm not working! I'm at my cabin about every weekend so it should work out!


----------



## Bass10 (Apr 15, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> ..uhhh...not fishing creeks?
> 
> At least if you're not catching fish on a creek, you are occupied enough not to get bored. Trying to stay alive is usually enough to keep it interesting. There's plenty of critter watching to be had too. It's also a heck of a lot easier to target fish than on a lake, unless you are willing to rig up electronics.
> 
> ...


Yea I know, I need to research and find some spots those big bass boats can't get to, I'm going to look into the tusc this week and hopefully make a good float trip! You guys been catching bass on anything specific right now?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For me, May is almost always about the spinnerbait.


----------

